# Ne users, EXPLAIN.



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

What the heck is up with Ne








But seriously, let me phrase it this way:

_*If you are an Ne-user, please explain what Ne is like for you when you’re using it.*_


* *




I ask because my ADHD produces an ‘Ne’ that makes the genuine definition of Ne hard for me to understand? Any descriptions of genuine Ne usage is appreciated, especially from Ne-dom / Ne-aux users.


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

To me I'd say it's a constant stream of thoughts regarding how to interpret a situation (particularly situation between people) ; also a sort of yearning to find or be fed a new interpretation to toy with ; an awareness of how I can change someone's perception of sthg by putting it under another light. 
I also love novelty (new people, antitraditional ideas, people talking about how the future is gonna change from the present) and absurdity or randomness, which I think is linked to having Ne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Blabbering is a way to answer this question.

Ne, the intuitive extrovert. The external is intuitive. The world is subject to interpretation and it is what it could be. Anything that you say it is will just be a possible explanation for what it is.

Tomatoes are not red, they just impress upon me the sensation of the color red. The object itself is undefined. It could be anything.

A toaster isn’t essentially a toaster. It doesn’t just toast bread, it can also be a bread holder, or a hand warmer.

What something is must be defined, it does not simply exist in some obvious way.

They also say that it is the not about what’s in the picture but what the picture represents. A picture of a family isn’t just a picture of people, it is also picture of abstract symbols like family, loyalty, love, etc. That is another way to look at a picture.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I know that Ne is supposed to be related to dopamine. 
I have adhd and recieve more dopamine through medication. I kinda find that weird, but hey, it works. It makes me feel less confused, I remember better, talk easilier maybe because I don't forget things right away. Oh, when it comes to forgetting things and being distractable I just remember that feelers are said to to have something called Web-thinking because of estrogen/oxytocin which meens we assosiate things with other things and I think that is also related to adhd, creativity and great ideas. But males can also be quite high in these hormones.
Oh, also I read today that they had found an adhd reseptorprotein called Latrophilin 3 that peple with adhd seems to have in common. It supposedly works simmilar to a reseptor protein for poison from black widow spiders.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Curiosity, creativity, a million possibilities, epiphanies galore, dopamine rushes, a hundred tabs open, dozens of unread Kindle books you will eventually get to, a party inside your head, sometimes frazzled and disheveled, disjointed speech, a spark of mischief, bright colors, bizarre humor. At least, this is how I experience it.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

NE is N, an attention to faint - I would say unfrequent - stimuli as Jung described it, and E, a trust in those which contradict one's expectations - or I would say weaken one's reactions.

N and E work in association to use such stimuli as landmarks to predict situations, which affects the type of hypotheses one tends to build and investigate.

Basically a real NE dom is dominated by a need to challenge their ideas with the most improbable evidences of being wrong and to seek them actively.

NE dom uses one's creativity to nitpick how possibly wrong they can be. They don't wait to find clues in a paper, in the sky, or to be in a good mood.

"That thing that only happened once, or has yet to ever happen, and proved me wrong, or could prove me wrong, is fascinating and must be investigated". "I saw a flutist producing four-notes chords today, I never expected that, can this technique work with my tuba?"


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Deuce said:


> To me I'd say it's a constant stream of thoughts regarding how to interpret a situation (particularly situation between people) ; also a sort of yearning to find or be fed a new interpretation to toy with ; an awareness of how I can change someone's perception of sthg by putting it under another light.
> I also love novelty (new people, antitraditional ideas, people talking about how the future is gonna change from the present) and absurdity or randomness, which I think is linked to having Ne.


So, the stream of thoughts occurs _during_ the situation? What the heck. 

The perception thing I’m aware of and somewhat do, but that may be more of an Fe thing in my case (catering the way I present something to suit the audience / achieve my intended goal).

Novelty is also cool, but - I don’t know, nothing really seems new anymore. It seems more like a repetition of things prior. It’s the same thing fed to people over and over again, but this time they put it under a different name.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Blabbering is a way to answer this question.
> 
> Ne, the intuitive extrovert. The external is intuitive. The world is subject to interpretation and it is what it could be. Anything that you say it is will just be a possible explanation for what it is.
> 
> ...


The last one sounds a lot like Ni. The tomatoes thing is also just a fact as a result of light reflection/refraction.

But that toaster one.

Good grief.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Electra said:


> I know that Ne is supposed to be related to dopamine.
> I have adhd and recieve more dopamine through medication. I kinda find that weird, but hey, it works. It makes me feel less confused, I remember better, talk easilier maybe because I don't forget things right away. Oh, when it comes to forgetting things and being distractable I just remember that feelers are said to to have something called Web-thinking because of estrogen/oxytocin which meens we assosiate things with other things and I think that is also related to adhd, creativity and great ideas. But males can also be quite high in these hormones.
> Oh, also I read today that they had found an adhd reseptorprotein called Latrophilin 3 that peple with adhd seems to have in common. It supposedly works simmilar to a reseptor protein for poison from black widow spiders.


I can practically see the Ne working through the way you’re talking. It’s adding related ideas as you go. Ni seems to add details after the fact (or long beforehand); i.e., when it isn’t relevant :/

I have ADHD as well actually, so the difference between Ne and ADHD symptoms needed to be clarified for me.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

goodvibe said:


> Curiosity, creativity, a million possibilities, epiphanies galore, dopamine rushes, a hundred tabs open, dozens of unread Kindle books you will eventually get to, a party inside your head, sometimes frazzled and disheveled, disjointed speech, a spark of mischief, bright colors, bizarre humor. At least, this is how I experience it.


Fair enough. That’s basically me without ADHD. My humor isn’t ‘bizarre’ per say (though who am I kidding), it’s just awful.

Actually now that I think about it, I probably act a lot like an INTP as a result of having an INTP friend for a good portion of my life. I unintentionally took on a lot of her traits (even then, I had no idea where the heck she got half of her randomness from. She would say things like “sex on a stick” out of nowhere and stare at me blankly).


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

minogue said:


> So, the stream of thoughts occurs _during_ the situation? What the heck.


Not when I'm engaged into action but pretty much yes, like if I'm with several people, and two are talking between themselves, I'm sort of anxiously analyzing all the time how they are getting along with each other. But that's maybe more on Fi.



minogue said:


> The perception thing I’m aware of and somewhat do, but that may be more of an Fe thing in my case (catering the way I present something to suit the audience / achieve my intended goal).


Lol that's fascinating, I have _zilch _idea how to modulate my presentation for an audience apart by just staying silent. I think for me the thing of talking about my interpretations aloud to others and try to make see them new perspectives help me to figure out what I think.



minogue said:


> Novelty is also cool, but - I don’t know, nothing really seems new anymore. It seems more like a repetition of things prior. It’s the same thing fed to people over and over again, but this time they put it under a different name.


Tbh I think that's a good way to make a difference between Ni and Ne. (but it could be Si versus Ne too I believe)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

minogue said:


> The last one sounds a lot like Ni. The tomatoes thing is also just a fact as a result of light reflection/refraction.
> 
> But that toaster one.
> 
> Good grief.











Are you a Si-User or a Ni-User? The Difference Between Introverted Sensing and Introverted Intuition


So you’ve figured out your personality type and you’re anxious to know more! But all of the sudden you’re hearing words like Si and Ni and Fi and Fe. What does all this mean? The deeper you look the more confusing it may seem. At first, you may have just thought you were an introvert...



www.psychologyjunkie.com





I don’t like these functions. Si and Ni because neither one of their descriptions seems right.

Si is all memory recall and filing cabinets. What does a perceiving function have to do with filing cabinets?

Also why do they say Si users trust authority and tradition? What does that have to do with perceiving? They really make it sound a judging function with poor reasoning skills.

Ni on the other hand is highly advanced awareness. If you want to know your future ask an Ni user.

What is my future hmm?

Sounds like very generic comparisons between N and S because it’s difficult to see how Ni would go with Se then if Ni only things in symbols when Se is supposed to be the most visceral of all functions.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

In groupwork, doing a project, and time is starting to get a bit scarce, I think NPs are often the ones that get stressed because some of the others are pushing to move on, decide and narrow, before you have had proper time to think of enough aspects and come up with the best ideas yet, if you move on now you might miss significant aspects and not come up with the perfect idea! While NJs I think are often the ones that feel, often very early, that the group has to make some decisions because it is stressing with all these options and loose threads that is not going anywhere and is just wasting precious time, lets get to work so we have time to really finish the project down to every detail already!

It depends what description and school one goes with I guess. I associate it with asking oneself often, in some form: "how could this be different?", and coming up with a fan of possibilities, and feeling exited when learning things that are on the edges so to speak, trying for the things one struggle to understand... and the unknowns, feeling comfortable with "perhaps" and "probably". I have an odd metaphor picture in my head when I think of NP, of a pasta strainer with a bit too big holes, as a container for thoughts, the spaghetti mostly stay but water and some spaghettis find their way out and connect with other things and it is a bit messy and not in a clear shape, but that also makes it more versatile and connectable, compared to thoughts that are put in a cardboardbox with no hole, where it is clear where it is and can be retrieved and grouped easier, and knowing where its beginning and end is, but it is more difficult to connect or shape once it is settled.

The negative side (often, sometimes I guess useful) is worst case scenario thinking, and rumination, as things are relevant to ponder even if not so likely, and as things are never quite settled, but can be given a second and a fiftyeleventh hearing to review its case, there might always be some new aspect or missed fact or new perspective that wasn't before considered.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

attic said:


> In groupwork, doing a project, and time is starting to get a bit scarce, I think NPs are often the ones that get stressed because some of the others are pushing to move on, decided and narrow, before you have had proper time to think of enough aspects and come up with the best ideas yet, if you move on now you might miss significant aspects and not come up with the perfect idea! While NJs I think are often the ones that feel, often very early, that the group has to make some decisions because it is stressing with all these options and loose threads that is not going anywhere and is just wasting precious time, lets get to work so we have time to do a really finish the project down to every detail already!
> 
> It depends what description and school one goes with I guess. I associate it with asking oneself often, in some form: "how could this be different?", and coming up with a fan of possibilities, and feeling exited when learning things that are one the edges so to speak, trying for the things one struggle to understand... and the unknowns, feeling comfortable with "perhaps" and "probably". I have an odd metaphor picture in my head when I think of NP, of a pasta strainer with a bit too big holes, as a container for thoughts, the spaghetti mostly stay but water and some spaghettis find their way out and connect with other things and it is a bit messy and not in a clear shape, but that also makes it more versatile and connectable, compared to thoughts that are put in a cardboardbox with no hole, where it is clear where it is and can be retrieved and grouped easier, and knowing where its beginning and end is, but it is more difficult to connect or shape once it is settled.
> 
> The negative side (often, sometimes I guess useful) is worst case scenario thinking, and rumination, as things are relevant to ponder even if not so likely, and as things are never quite settled, but can be given a second and a fiftyeleventh hearing to review its case, there might always be some new aspect or missed fact or new perspective that wasn't before considered.


FWIW, I find Ne's divergent style to be quite fascinating!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

There was this person getting inspiration to make clothes (that would stay dry) from the Lotus flower which stays clean, white and dry despite growing in muddy water. I recon that was an example of Ne.

Adhd has a lot more symptoms then Ne. Examples are forgetfullness, being prone to make errors a lot, problems regulating time, execution, mind-blank'ing, learning problems, motivatinal problems secondary consequences such as shame, guilt, low self esteem, educational and occupational issues. Everybody can have such symptoms now and again but the difference is to which degree and severity it occurs. One reason why more people get diaxed lately is because more people get discovered; specially those with the formerly called ADD type (those who are not very hyper but tends to get easily confused and space out more).


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Deuce said:


> Tbh I think that's a good way to make a difference between Ni and Ne. (but it could be Si versus Ne too I believe)


Perhaps, though Si may be more concrete in its comparisons. Si as far as I’m aware is slightly more hesitant of the new, which implies that it considers things ‘new’ in the first place.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you a Si-User or a Ni-User? The Difference Between Introverted Sensing and Introverted Intuition
> 
> 
> So you’ve figured out your personality type and you’re anxious to know more! But all of the sudden you’re hearing words like Si and Ni and Fi and Fe. What does all this mean? The deeper you look the more confusing it may seem. At first, you may have just thought you were an introvert...
> ...


Understandable. I only said that because Si moreso focuses on the archetype of an idea, ie the definition of an idea, and noticed differences in future stimuli when they don’t have the same attributes as the initial definition. Ni is considered less detail oriented, but focuses more on the ideas possible in that specific idea (ie symbols and metaphors). Both can act like eachother though so my bad).


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you a Si-User or a Ni-User? The Difference Between Introverted Sensing and Introverted Intuition
> 
> 
> So you’ve figured out your personality type and you’re anxious to know more! But all of the sudden you’re hearing words like Si and Ni and Fi and Fe. What does all this mean? The deeper you look the more confusing it may seem. At first, you may have just thought you were an introvert...
> ...


I’m pretty sure people say Si-users trust tradition out of misunderstanding.In my opinion, I’ve always thought of Si as “If it isn’t broke, don’t fix it,” and basically Ni but with ~evidence~ and slightly less trust in hunches (since Si prefers concrete evidence over _~messages from beyoooond~_)


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

minogue said:


> What the heck is up with Ne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you think it could be this, or it could be that, or maybe it's this other thing and have great difficulty narrowing down all these thoughts and ideas that pop up all the time.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

ENTJudgement said:


> When you think it could be this, or it could be that, or maybe it's this other thing and have great difficulty narrowing down all these thoughts and ideas that pop up all the time.


That sounds like a miserable existence.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

minogue said:


> That sounds like a miserable existence.


You get used to it. Like everyone else in the MBTI world, it is important to develop that aux function to help act as a filter for the primary function, so with having dominant Ne, my aux function is Ti. 

Ne throws a steady stream of ideas/patterns/possibilities and Ti sorts through them logically.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

From what I understand Si gathers information a bit by heart (it's like my memory function, it reminds me of stuff) and Ne links the information together. Ne is like a glue, it's like: can I piece this and this together, yes? no? maybe? Does it makes sense, yes? no? maybe? So you can make links between two different things even if they have no link together, you can just glue them together in some way.

This is the main difference I see between my INTJ colleague and myself. I send him in chat things I piece together for fun and he's always but where does that come from? He always think there has to be a purpose for my message but it's just burst of inspiration that I send him and he doesn't really quite understand what made me think about that. It's just my train of thought is a bit random, I bounce from one idea to another and they can have a big link together or a small one. Ne just picks at random old Si information in my head like the lyric of a song I haven't heard for like 10 years or like a tv show from when I was little and then bam it's in my head, then I do a pun with the lyric or something.

Ne is a bit like chaos and/or randomness.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You get used to it. Like everyone else in the MBTI world, it is important to develop that aux function to help act as a filter for the primary function, so with having dominant Ne, my aux function is Ti.
> 
> Ne throws a steady stream of ideas/patterns/possibilities and Ti sorts through them logically.


Ni throws an in-depth insight randomly, and Ti (for me) + Fe checks it’s validity


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Dominant Function of ENFPs and ENTPs – Extraverted Intuition (Ne)

Your dominant function is focused on seeing every connection and possibility you can find in the outside world. You are most energized when you can imagine future potentialities, innovations, and solutions. Because Extraverted Intuition is a perceiving process, you come at life from a place of openness, curiosity, and exploration. You’re more focused on understanding and observing than making judgments about things. You look at life from many angles and enjoy finding unusual solutions to complicated situations. While other types might shirk at chaos, you find a thrill in messy situations that require outside-the-box strategies.

These quote by Walt Disney (an ENP himself) encapsulates Extraverted Intuition well:

“It’s kind of fun to do the impossible.”

“First, think. Second, dream. Third, believe. And finally, dare.”

“We keep moving forward, opening new doors, and doing new things, because we’re curious and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths.” – Walt Disney


The Dominant Function of INFJs and INTJs – Introverted Intuition (Ni)

Your dominant function is focused on seeing the background processes at work in any situation. Asking “What else is going on here?” keeps you focused on reading underlying themes, patterns, and motivations. You are forward-thinking and enjoy making long-range plans and visions to achieve. You easily predict how things will play out and sense unfolding patterns and their effects on the future. More focused on what _could_ happen than present-day realities, you can easily see your own and other people’s inner potential. You are not content to leave things the way they are. Instead, you focus on seeing things in completely new ways and seeing a deeper layer of meaning behind all things.

As a dominant Introverted Intuitive, you’re also keenly in touch with your unconscious world. You may discern dreams, look for symbolism, and get “gut” insights into situations that seem to appear out of nowhere.

These quotes by Nikola Tesla and Carl Jung encapsulate Introverted Intuition well:



> _“Let the future tell the truth, and evaluate each one according to his work and accomplishments. The present is theirs; the future, for which I have really worked, is mine.” _*– Nikola Tesla*
> _“Every living being is an engine geared to the wheelwork of the universe. Though seemingly affected only by its immediate surroundings, the sphere of external influence extends to infinite distance.”_ *– Nikola* Tesla
> _“Man’s task is to become conscious of the contents that press upward from the unconscious.”_ *– Carl Jung*


*Read This Next:* Here’s Why INFJs and INTJs Seem “Intense”


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> NE is N, an attention to faint - I would say unfrequent - stimuli as Jung described it, and E, a trust in those which contradict one's expectations - or I would say weaken one's reactions.
> 
> N and E work in association to use such stimuli as landmarks to predict situations, which affects the type of hypotheses one tends to build and investigate.
> 
> ...


this is the most important distinction, psychologically between NEs and other types

simply going by "possibilities" won't necessarily help when describing NE because many other types look at possibilities but in different ways, or contexts.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

For me it's just a constant and obvious theme of analysis.


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

Not first-hand material but this blog has explained *Leonore Thompson*'s take on the functions, and to me the definition for Ne is really good. weirdfella.tumblr.com/post/118996723589

About Ne :

"*Extraverted Intuition (Ne)* makes sense of the world by seeing ways to incorporate what is known into a broader context–breaking through the limits of current concepts. For example, sensing, before nearly anyone else, that high-bandwidth communication networks would “change the rules” of commerce. As an epistemological perspective, Ne leads you to practice “out of the box” thinking. There are never any final answers, just more and more opportunities to shift concepts and make sense of things in new ways. Whatever we think things mean today, we’ll probably find out tomorrow they mean something different. As an ethical perspective, Ne leads you to take risks and dive into the unknown–stacking the deck to some extent by diving into areas that look especially fertile, but genuinely entering the unknown and allowing it to send your mind in new directions. If you don’t know, just guess! Try something, and information will come to you–but only if you stir up the pot. From an Ne perspective, life is a succession of opportunities to pounce on, each opportunity opening up more that you can’t yet see."

And what do you think of her definition of Ni ? :

"*Introverted Intuition (Ni)* focuses on what is inexpressible–the incommensurable and chaotic things that exist outside of any conceptual framework. For example, what do you hear in the theme-and-variations movement of Beethoven’s String Quartet Op. 131? There is a meaning there, but you can’t put it into words. Any attempt to put it into words will result in only a tawdry parody of the reality. Better to remain silent. As an epistemological perspective, Ni leads you to view all signs as meaningless or even deceptive, not necessarily connected to what they’re supposed to represent. The true reality is something that exists beyond all signs and appearances, and can only be apprehended by a kind of direct intuition. To learn truth, one must learn to see through appearances–to make contact with a reality that cannot be seen or said. As an ethical perspective, Ni leads you to hold yourself apart from and unaffected by the meanings that others attach to words and events–to keep your own vision pure and pursue your own path regardless of evidence, reasons, or the opinions of others."


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Red Panda said:


> this is the most important distinction, psychologically between NEs and other types
> 
> simply going by "possibilities" won't necessarily help when describing NE because many other types look at possibilities but in different ways, or contexts.


You know, that was actually my first issue when I initially got into typology.

A lot of the terms used (like “possibilities” , “systems” , “frameworks”) were all unnecessarily vague and made it harder to understand the cognitive expressions. Because of that, Jung himself can almost be called ‘less esoteric’ by comparison (at least in my opinion)

(I also found it cool that, in the initial understanding of Jungian’s work, I’d be considered an INTP. Ni-Ti-Fe-Se)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

minogue said:


> You know, that was actually my first issue when I initially got into typology.
> 
> A lot of the terms used (like “possibilities” , “systems” , “frameworks”) were all unnecessarily vague and made it harder to understand the cognitive expressions. Because of that, Jung himself can almost be called ‘less esoteric’ by comparison (at least in my opinion)
> 
> (I also found it cool that, in the initial understanding of Jungian’s work, I’d be considered an INTP. Ni-Ti-Fe-Se)


Check this out.






Tests


The Free Socionics Personality Test: Find Your Sociotype!




www.sociotype.com


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know my sociotype. It actually _is_ INTp (hence, um, the ILI in my personality type).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

minogue said:


> Oh, I know my sociotype. It actually _is_ INTp (hence, um, the ILI in my personality type).


Duh. I should have looked.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Duh. I should have looked.


Maybe you should have.
Don’t worry, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

minogue said:


> Understandable. I only said that because Si moreso focuses on the archetype of an idea, ie the definition of an idea, and noticed differences in future stimuli when they don’t have the same attributes as the initial definition. Ni is considered less detail oriented, but focuses more on the ideas possible in that specific idea (ie symbols and metaphors). Both can act like eachother though so my bad).


Wikipedia is the Ne encyclopedia with a dash of tribal editor infighting.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Wikipedia is the Ne encyclopedia with a dash of tribal editor infighting.


Basically.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

IDontThinkSo said:


> "That thing that only happened once, or has yet to ever happen, and proved me wrong, or could prove me wrong, is fascinating and must be investigated". "I saw a flutist producing four-notes chords today, I never expected that, can this technique work with my tuba?"


I think this last bit is a bit how Ne works with Te (probably works the same for other logical functions: Fi/Ti/Fe). You take a logical concept and you try to replicate with something else. Oh this works, let's try to use it in a different context! I think it works well with external logical function, we take something that exists already and try to replicate it somewhere else. I guess, it's the same with internal logical function, it's internal system you replicate somewhere else.


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

mino said:


> What the heck is up with Ne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wake up in the morning to see my white ceiling, white reminds me of the cauliflower I ate yesterday, ceilings remind me of the neighbors above me, the neighbors above me remind me of their shitty ass footsteps and now I'm in a bad mood. I check the time, 8:47 AM, and then I lay in bed for another hour or two, going over what other things remind me of until I land on a particularly interesting memory or fact, say the dog I ran into yesterday on a walk that responded when I called it. It was black and white and you know what else is black and white and a dog? Bunny the talking dog and she looks like she's wearing pants and I wonder if her Mother has any updates on her language status and I wonder why I didn't do that with MY dog and wouldn't it be cool to work with the scientist she's set up with researching Bunny's behavior and progress and the beach live stream was cool and where she lives is super pretty and I want to live somewhere like that someday with cloudy weather and a cool ocean breeze where I can collect porcelain like Bunny's Mother does and have a nice little collection of rocks and gems and porcelain and, "*OOOOOOHHH* I wonder how my rose quartz is doing?" And then I get out of bed and I fish it out, and look at that, I should probably cleanse it, and then I check the time again and it's 12:32 AM. 

I also have ADHD, and that's a normal Saturday morning. ;-;


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Blabbering is a way to answer this question.
> 
> Ne, the intuitive extrovert. The external is intuitive. The world is subject to interpretation and it is what it could be. Anything that you say it is will just be a possible explanation for what it is.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, are you telling me you put your hands in your toaster??? :0


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> I wake up in the morning to see my white ceiling, white reminds me of the cauliflower I ate yesterday, ceilings remind me of the neighbors above me, the neighbors above me remind me of their shitty ass footsteps and now I'm in a bad mood. I check the time, 8:47 AM, and then I lay in bed for another hour or two, going over what other things remind me of until I land on a particularly interesting memory or fact, say the dog I ran into yesterday on a walk that responded when I called it. It was black and white and you know what else is black and white and a dog? Bunny the talking dog and she looks like she's wearing pants and I wonder if her Mother has any updates on her language status and I wonder why I didn't do that with MY dog and wouldn't it be cool to work with the scientist she's set up with researching Bunny's behavior and progress and the beach live stream was cool and where she lives is super pretty and I want to live somewhere like that someday with cloudy weather and a cool ocean breeze where I can collect porcelain like Bunny's Mother does and have a nice little collection of rocks and gems and porcelain and, "*OOOOOOHHH* I wonder how my rose quartz is doing?" And then I get out of bed and I fish it out, and look at that, I should probably cleanse it, and then I check the time again and it's 12:32 AM.
> 
> I also have ADHD, and that's a normal Saturday morning. ;-;


Yeah I could practically feel the ADHD through the screen. Are you an Ne-dom by any chance? ENFP?


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> I'm sorry, are you telling me you put your hands in your toaster??? :0


But of course, who _doesn’t_? Thats, like, something everyone does - like taking a shower with your hair-dryer plugged in at the edge of your tub.


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

mino said:


> Yeah I could practically feel the ADHD through the screen. Are you an Ne-dom by any chance? ENFP?


INFP, I'm super introverted and have a very love/hate relationship with people, but I think I'm a Fi dom out of necessity. Like I remember using primarily Ne when I was younger and only really developing that sort of gut instinct and feeling and introspection a little later in life (like Ne dom 1-6, Fi dom 7-15) because I found I needed it more.  unnecessary information, my medication is clearly wearing off.


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

mino said:


> But of course, who _doesn’t_? Thats, like, something everyone does - like taking a shower with your hair-dryer plugged in at the edge of your tub.


━(◯Δ◯∥)━ン umm... *Nobody* I know does that. And to be fair, I'm only one person and I don't know that many people but uhm _who the hell does that-_


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> INFP, I'm super introverted and have a very love/hate relationship with people, but I think I'm a Fi dom out of necessity. Like I remember using primarily Ne when I was younger and only really developing that sort of gut instinct and feeling and introspection a little later in life (like Ne dom 1-6, Fi dom 7-15) because I found I needed it more.  unnecessary information, my medication is clearly wearing off.


Are you sure that’s not just you being a socially introverted ENFP who started developing their Fi? I can still see INFP though perhaps, but it depends on when you began taking medication.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> ━(◯Δ◯∥)━ン umm... *Nobody* I know does that. And to be fair, I'm only one person and I don't know that many people but uhm _who the hell does that-_


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

attic said:


> In groupwork, doing a project, and time is starting to get a bit scarce, I think NPs are often the ones that get stressed because some of the others are pushing to move on, decide and narrow, before you have had proper time to think of enough aspects and come up with the best ideas yet, if you move on now you might miss significant aspects and not come up with the perfect idea!


often I think it's the reverse. . . but mostly by a lack of defined roles of all group members and NPs often being the last chose based on arbitrary selection processes that don't utilize their potential effectively -- too frequently skillsets are understimated AND overestimated, often by stereotypical inference.

the thinking of concepts and ideas take nothing, implementing them requires someone else to surrender control and more importantly for the np to defend their ideas. actually, I'd say it's problem for Ps in general which might sometimes stand for pushover/passive more than perceiving.

many seem more apt to jump start an idea or several at once than truly wait for the right idea to come along... fast pace mental enviroments are helpful to maintain attention and avoid too much divergent thinking. . . but means shutting off other processes. . . essentially moving on autopilot.

idle hands are the procrastinator's play thing.

communication just takes too long, too mnay variables, don't do well with appeal to common denominators. . . lest it does get rambly knowing they're losing someone in the group, somewhere, if not most of the group. too many variance of skills and levels. hence, not uncommon to find them in more uniform groups despite their cries of being oh so special snowflakes... so they can operate more efficiently without having to explain everything from tone, inflection, to premise.

small talk is as much of a killer for the extraverts as it is for the introverts. . 

ne is easily boredom incarnate. . . it must be kept entertained or it will act out.


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

mino said:


> Are you sure that’s not just you being a socially introverted ENFP who started developing their Fi? I can still see INFP though perhaps, but it depends on when you began taking medication.


I'm pretty sure I'm an INFP, because I relate so much more to them than ENFPs. I started taking medication around 4th grade


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

mino said:


> I was being sarcastic.


I know. I thought the emoticon would communicate that. ;-;


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm an INFP, because I relate so much more to them than ENFPs. I started taking medication around 4th grade


ENFP/ENTP are actually considered to be: "...The most introverted of the extroverts." 









10 Signs You’re An ENFP, Not An INFP


ENFPs are known as the most introverted extroverts.




thoughtcatalog.com










ENTP vs. ENFP | Psychologia


ENFPs are more sensitive and less decisive than ENTPs. ENTPs have both ENFP and ENTJ traits at the same time. They are both fun-loving and ambitious.




psychologia.co













The Introvert ENTP - Personality Growth


The Introvert ENTP It might seem like a contradictory title, but in truth each personality time possess qualities which are introverted and extroverted. No one can be all on one side, or else they wouldn’t function like a very healthy human being. Some extroverted types can display as rather...




personalitygrowth.com













Extrovert, Introvert, or Ambivert - Why So Many Extroverts Identify as Introverts


A lot of us have seen the online comics, right? The ones with the introvert wrapped up in a blanket, cat on her lap, binge-watching Netflix? The comics where the introvert eschews the big, loud holiday party for a quiet night at home with a favorite book and a cup of coffee? There is a...



www.psychologyjunkie.com


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

LeafStew said:


> I think this last bit is a bit how Ne works with Te (probably works the same for other logical functions: Fi/Ti/Fe). You take a logical concept and you try to replicate with something else. Oh this works, let's try to use it in a different context! I think it works well with external logical function, we take something that exists already and try to replicate it somewhere else. I guess, it's the same with internal logical function, it's internal system you replicate somewhere else.


You missed the point then.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> I'm sorry, are you telling me you put your hands in your toaster??? :0


That would be too hot. But who knows what if it’s set to the minimum darkness level?

I was actually doing something like this when I was making soup the other day. My hands were cold so I put them over a pot full of boiling water and they got warm.

Careful though, one will want to keep a safe distance above the pot as the fires used here are designed to cook meat.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm an INFP, because I relate so much more to them than ENFPs. I started taking medication around 4th grade


So yeah, INFP. The time at which you started taking medication was around the time you started using Fi more.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> I know. I thought the emoticon would communicate that. ;-;


I know, I just wanted to make the scene play out in a comedic way


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

mino said:


> I know, I just wanted to make the scene play out in a comedic way


(っ- ‸ – ς) 

( ´•̥̥̥ω•̥̥̥` )  

(੭ ˃̣̣̥ ㅂ˂̣̣̥)੭ु  

｡゜(｀Д´)゜｡ 

૮( ᵒ̌▱๋ᵒ̌ )ა 

ლ(ಠ_ಠლ) 

‎(ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ ┻━┻


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

IDontThinkSo said:


> You missed the point then.


Wouldn't expect anything but a degrading answer from you. Thank you for your insightful input as always.


----------



## barinm23 (Mar 30, 2015)

mino said:


> What the heck is up with Ne
> But seriously, let me phrase it this way:
> _*If you are an Ne-user, please explain what Ne is like for you when you’re using it.*_
> 
> ...


As a Ne-dom, Ne is my nature. It's a talkative mind. It doesn't shut up. It makes you think of 1 then 2nd then 3rd thing within five seconds. Sometimes these connected things are far fetched, sometimes they're silly, but one thing remains is that the thought jumps are quick. 

It makes you love change, discoveries, wit, seeing things in a new light, understanding everything through intuition.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> You missed the point then.


Your bluntness is delicious.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Your bluntness is delicious.


It's okay to disagree, at least he could have tell me why. Not just say I'm right you're wrong and I won't bother telling you why.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LeafStew said:


> It's okay to disagree, at least he could have tell me why. Not just say I'm right you're wrong and I won't bother telling you why.


Nope, @IDontThinkSo is pretty much a hammer and we're all nails.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> What the heck is up with Ne


Ne.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Ne in essence is a natural expansion of the mind when you're not holding on to any thing/idea. It's not afraid of losing an idea because it'll return when I need it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

You know when you make connections that no one else does? It's a bit like that, except in everything, and always. I think?


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

*Ne *is dominant function for me, so I don't feel like I use it. It simply happens to me.
It feels like everything I do is under *Ne*'s influence. It is as if my mind is constantly showing things that MIGHT be possible. These potencial things invite me and I end up finding myself exploring them wich end up revealing new things I haven't seen before. Many times the possibility was in fact there, but in the attempt to see it I end up discovering a bunch of things I wasn't expecting. Wich makes my life very unpdridictable. Because all of a sudden, the new things I just found just revealed a bunch of new information that seems to be pointing me to new possibilities that keep pulling me and making me curious.
In this process it is as if I end up observing how different "ingredients" react with each other, so I end up building a pretty good snap shot of what MIGHT be there whenever I face situations with similar "ingredients".
Sometimes I feel locked and stuck because I see very clearly how a certain possibility would make a lot of sense and make life better if people simply trusted my vision, but when they don't see it and refuse to try it or if, for some other reason, it is is not possible to actualize this possibility I end up becoming very frustrated and feeling locked.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I often don't make up my mind and then not doing anything at all 🙄 I am working on that though. I also tend to compare things a lot when I try to explain things to others, and if I ask other people I usually prefer practical examples so that I can see the red thread instead of a theory.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

As far as intuition goes, I tend to be a bit more broad/projective about it and think in terms of trees/conditionalities. Like, I read about a social situation, and a whole list of possible outcomes and/or explanations drops. If the truth is closer to condition A, go here. If closer to condition B, then something else. And it's kind of an infinite loop of throwing shit at the wall and seeing what sticks until you start bumping into first principles.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lifeinterminals said:


> As far as intuition goes, I tend to be a bit more broad/projective about it and think in terms of trees/conditionalities. Like, I read about a social situation, and a whole list of possible outcomes and/or explanations drops. If the truth is closer to condition A, go here. If closer to condition B, then something else. And it's kind of an infinite loop of throwing shit at the wall and seeing what sticks until you start bumping into first principles.


There's an algorithm involved, I suspect. A "...Pattern of pattern recognition," if you will.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> There's an algorithm involved, I suspect. A "...Pattern of pattern recognition," if you will.


How dare you insinuate my clear Ti bias jk akjsdhkasjhdaskjhdssa


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lifeinterminals said:


> How dare you insinuate my clear Ti bias jk akjsdhkasjhdaskjhdssa


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

The fact that the Ne users above got off topic is a perfect example of what I was looking for.

Here’s a reliable comparison of Ni vs Ne (as in, they address it within the post):


__
https://mbti-notes.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F123392076857


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


>


Fr tho, it's funny that you brought up the idea of algorithms here, because I've been reading a lot about synthesizer architectures and the algorithms found in FM synthesis sound a lot like the way I process information.










FM synthesis typically involves these concepts:

Operators
Carrier (Output)
Modulators (Modifiers)

Algorithms

So like, each node (called an *operator*) is a wave that could either function as a *carrier oscillator* (fast oscillations that work in the audible range) or a *modulator* (influencing the oscillation of another operator). If you arrange those in various ways (the *algorithms* illustrated above), you wind up creating new, different sounds. It may look confusing at first, but the more you look into it, patterns begin to emerge-- usually between column-type algorithms, and more branching, tree-like arrangements.

Pretty fun stuff, because you can apply this logic to different domains of knowledge. It's proven useful to me in the social sciences as a method of parsing out information, and seems to align with my growing interest in cybernetics/systems theory.

Also, if y'all wanted to see Ti-Ne in action, that brain fart above is one possible expression of it.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

mino said:


> The fact that the Ne users above got off topic is a perfect example of what I was looking for.
> 
> Here’s a reliable comparison of Ni vs Ne (as in, they address it within the post):
> 
> ...


Oh god, just wait til you see the comment I just dropped after you posted that. I literally had no clue akjhdkajhdaksjhd


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lifeinterminals said:


> Fr tho, it's funny that you brought up the idea of algorithms here, because I've been reading a lot about synthesizer architectures and the algorithms found in FM synthesis sound a lot like the way I process information.
> 
> View attachment 876611
> 
> ...


Interesting. I work in satellite networks. I know a little bit about phase key modulation. I generally handle the baseband equipment though.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Interesting. I work in satellite networks. I know a little bit about phase key modulation. I generally handle the baseband equipment though.


Ngl I thought you'd have at least some level of related knowledge, and here we are lol haha. The modulation process for broadcasting has always been super interesting to me, and it was wild reading about it in light of what I eventually learned about synthesis. Really wanted to get into pirate radio when I was younger.

I don't come from an engineering background, so seeing applications in very different fields is a satisfying thing to see. Signals go brrrrrrr


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lifeinterminals said:


> Ngl I thought you'd have at least some level of related knowledge, and here we are lol haha. The modulation process for broadcasting has always been super interesting to me, and it was wild reading about it in light of what I eventually learned about synthesis. Really wanted to get into pirate radio when I was younger.
> 
> I don't come from an engineering background, so seeing applications in very different fields is a satisfying thing to see. Signals go brrrrrrr


You should see what they do to a radio signal to get it 22,000 miles up to a geostationary satellite and 22,000 miles back down. It gets hairy.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You should see what they do to a radio signal to get it 22,000 miles up to a geostationary satellite and 22,000 miles back down. It gets hairy.


Damn you, I'm supposed to be writing an article at the moment, but I HAVE to know now...


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

lifeinterminals said:


> Oh god, just wait til you see the comment I just dropped after you posted that. I literally had no clue akjhdkajhdaksjhd


Good grief. At least my point has been proven.


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

make connections or see connections between abstract concepts you have extracted . Then optimize their probablity using Ti.

or if thinking about something with Ti and need evidence to optimize conclusions or refine them use Ne to connect abstract concepts.

Ti+Ne = Gods Eyes.

I have also tried to develop quite a strong Ni but Ne and Ti are my strongest points.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

mino said:


> That sounds like a miserable existence.


It's actually a great way to arrive to accurate conclusions--at least if you don't have difficulty narrowing things down, which I personally don't. I tend to see this definition of Ne as just a skill though. Anybody can train their brain to consider more possibilities.


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

Hexcoder said:


> I tend to see this definition of Ne as just a skill though. Anybody can train their brain



Not anybody can train their Ne.

It is the misconception that pseudoscience of mbti feeds everyone that everyone can do everything.

But the book based on Neurobiology research > Neuroscience of Personality Brain Savvy Insights for All Types of People by Dario Nardi shows

only those whose brain lights up as a christmas tree pattern in eeg scan has Ne. only 4 type has it.
Mainly ENTP, ENFP. Also INTP, INFP.

It is a multicore synchornized processing and in the book it is called trans contextual thinking.


You cant develop your brain to do multicore processing at the same time. Its genetic.
Brain is an organ like heart or liver. you cant control its functioning.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

mino said:


> What the heck is up with Ne


In a nutshell, it's basically divergent thinking (a developed skill).









It's also annoying at its worst (imo) in the sense that it presents "possibilities / options / ideas" that are entirely off-topic because one sees a connection between disparate things while losing sight of the overall focus / point / topic / goal of the conversation.


----------



## thewolf (Jan 30, 2021)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Blabbering is a way to answer this question.
> 
> Ne, the intuitive extrovert. The external is intuitive. The world is subject to interpretation and it is what it could be. Anything that you say it is will just be a possible explanation for what it is.
> 
> ...


this is an amazing answer but I’m going to be honest… My response to it was

w h a t

🤣🤣🤣

Signed, Ni and Se user


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Blabbering is a way to answer this question.
> 
> Ne, the intuitive extrovert. The external is intuitive. The world is subject to interpretation and it is what it could be. Anything that you say it is will just be a possible explanation for what it is.
> 
> ...


_the hand warmer still gets me_


----------

